# NYT Variety



## JoeV (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in charge of a welcoming reception for a bunch of fly fisherpersons (30+ people) meeting in Grayling, MI on Monday evening. I thought that a variety of NYT breads would make for interesting snacks. From left to right, I've got plain bread, trail mix bread (minus the M&M's), roasted garlic with caramelized Vadalia onions, Italian herb and Craisin-Raisin-Sunflower seed bread.







I'm going to have a busy morning baking these 5 loaves plus a loaf of egg bread and a loaf of Italian. The bread will be served with a variety of salami, cheese and spreads, as well as EVOO with Corraba's seasoning mix. Where's the double oven when you really need it. LOL

Joe


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, productive day for you! It all sounds great. 

I like your popcorn bowls, BTW. Was admiring those in some store recently, barely made it out with my money.


----------



## JoeV (Jun 27, 2008)

The popcorn tubs came from the Dollar Store for $1 each. I needed something with enough volume for these recipes, because they are all made with 1.25X the volumes (they make 2# loaves using 20 oz of flour and 15 oz of water), and will need room to expand. i didn't have enough large bowls, so these fit the bill nicely. Plus, we now have tubs for popcorn when we watch a movie at home, or for when company comes over for parties and football games.

Joe


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 27, 2008)

$1 each? That's a great find. I'm pretty sure they were over $10 when I saw them.


----------



## JoeV (Jun 27, 2008)

Russellkhan said:


> $1 each? That's a great find. I'm pretty sure they were over $10 when I saw them.



Keep in mind they are flimsy plastic. The store must have had 100 of them. Check your local Dollar Store to see if they have them.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 27, 2008)

i would certainly enjoy your offering. hardest thing would be deciding which to taste first.

babe


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I'll be making a loaf tomorrow. Going to my friends' place Sunday for bridge & dinner, and I'm thinking I'll do a sourdough parmesan-olive No-knead loaf. 

I like your idea of upsizing the loaf. Any tips for adjusting the recipe this way?


----------



## JoeV (Jun 28, 2008)

Russellkhan said:


> I like your idea of upsizing the loaf. Any tips for adjusting the recipe this way?



I increase the ingredients by 25% with a bit of rounding so I don't go crazy. This recipe will yield a 2# finished loaf without any additives like raisins, seed, etc. The Craisin, Raisin, Sunflower Seed loaf that just came out of the oven weighs in at  2# 8.6 oz. because of the  craisins and raisins. 

1#4oz AP flour
2t salt
3/8t Instant yeast
12.5 oz lukewarm water

I like to bake this size recipe in my La Cloche Oblong Baker or you can use any large ovensafe vessel with a lid that will accommodate the volume. I also proof my bread in parchment paper lined wicker baskets that are similar in size and shape to my baking vessel. The parchment paper makes it easy to transfer the wet dough to the pot without destroying its shape.

Joe


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Joe,   

A couple questions though.   

Above you said that you used 15 oz of water and in this post you said 12.5. I would guess that 15 is the right number since that puts it at 75% hydration which is around what I expect a no knead loaf to be at, is that right?  

Also, I do have the oblong La Cloche, but I think I lean towards a boule this time around. Will this loaf also fit into the round La Cloche? Is there any reason other than preferring the shape the oblong gives you that you use that one for this size?  

Russ  

PS Just noticed your comment about the popcorn bowls. I think the ones I had seen were  ceramic, I guess that's why they're so much pricier.


----------



## JoeV (Jun 28, 2008)

Russ,

Mea culpa, the 15 oz is correct. I was typing that at 0430 EST without the benefit of my first cup-o-Joe. I'm not sure about the round cooker. You could contact Eric at Breadtopia.com to find out. He's pretty good about getting back to you the same day if he's in town. 

The shape doesn't matter, unless your DW says she's tired of trying to make sandwiches out of round bread. That's why I got the oblong cooker. 

(1) oblong clay cooker $51 delivered; One happy DW, PRICELESS!

The proofing container pretty much dictates what you'll be able to fit in your cooker withous forcing it in. That's how I came up with the 1.25X recipe for my baking vessels.

Joe

Joe


----------



## JoeV (Jun 28, 2008)

It is finished...






Sure hope everyone is hungry.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks again Joe. I went ahead and worked from the 15 oz figure, since it's the one that made sense. 

Now that you mention it, this loaf might just be too big for my round banneton. I'll have to look at it after the first rise. if not, the oval will have to work. Either way should work out fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 13, 2008)

Some more NYT variety.

This AM I baked a loaf of whole wheat NYT. I subbed 1C of Whole wheat flour for 1C of AP. The wife unit has impounded the loaf, it is great. Next loaves, I will try subbing 1C 10 grain and then one with 1C Rye and add Rye bread enhancer. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 13, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Some more NYT variety.
> 
> This AM I baked a loaf of whole wheat NYT. I subbed 1C of Whole wheat flour for 1C of AP. The wife unit has impounded the loaf, it is great. Next loaves, I will try subbing 1C 10 grain and then one with 1C Rye and add Rye bread enhancer. I'll keep everyone posted.


 

sounds great, please do let us know.

babe


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 23, 2008)

I just made 5 loaves of the NYT but I use the Cooks Illustrated version that has some beer and vinegar in them. I made three cranberry/pecan and 2 of the regular but also added some oatmeal,whole flax seeds and poppy seeds to the regular dough. Instead of plain water I used the whey leftover from my first time making homemade riccotta a couple of days ago plus I wanted to experiment so I baked them free style on my stone and put a cup of hot water in a broiler pan heated the same time as the stone on the bottom rack for steam. They turned out great not quite as crusty as the DO method but the flavor is absolutely delicious. I read somewhere to use the whey in making bread to add more flavor and they weren't kidding. I managed to make four of the loaves at one time in my oven as My stone fits the whole inside I then baked the last loave. It looks crustier next time I will bake the multi loaves at a little higher temp to see if it improves the crust even more. Yea, I love whey amazing stuff. Its good for other things as well including sweetening it and drinking it cold.


----------



## Aria (Jul 30, 2008)

*New York Times Bread Variations*

You certainly made some wonderful suggestions.    That NYT Bread Recipe
is so great.  Almost anything you try (following original directions) seems to work.

After baking bread for many years....this is the greatest recipe.  Aria


----------

